# Broke The Ice, Finally Got My First Scratch-Dent



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure where it happened but I was washing my car this weekend and noticed this nice dent/scratch someone left for me on my driver fender. It was either Walmart or Academy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I avoid Walmart like everybody inside there has H1N1. When i had my first car, that was the first place it got a door ding. 

It is so unavoidable to get a scratch, sorry to hear, put a sticker on it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah everyone who rides with me hates me because I will park well beyond the forestry end and walk a good distance. The close spots are the assholes who park like **** and kick their doors open. Rule of thumb back in the day is parking on the passenger side of someone's car will give you dints because it's not their car and drivers door was more likely not to hit you because it is their car. My 1st scratch/chip was debadging the car. A piece of paint came off with the badges.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Join the club! 

I've got like 4 or 5 scratches now. Car's a year old. Sigh.

Surprisingly, they're not on my doors.

Two on the hood. One on the roof. One near the tailpipe (I think I did that).


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea I knew if I kept parking in the front it was going to happen but denied it... Dang it... Well life goes on least she's still drive-able, I will get it fixed down the road. Gonna have to find a sticker until then lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

flea bay have plenty to choose from. This paint is super thin, i scratched it with a fingernail when I opened the door. I'm so paranoid I wait till I am safely inside the vehicle to open the key fob.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> flea bay have plenty to choose from. This paint is super thin, i scratched it with a fingernail when I opened the door. I'm so paranoid I wait till I am safely inside the vehicle to open the key fob.


That sux, ya I usually don't flip mine open until I am seated in the car too... The day i don't would be the day I scratch the door with it haha! I wash my car weekly so for me to find this I was not too happy but life goes on.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Car Truck LG 22"x10" Kiss My Boo Boo Band Aid Sticker Decal to Bandage Dent | eBay haha here's one 

Bandaid Fashion Vinyl Car Bumper Window Wrap Scratch Cover Sticker Silver White | eBay or this one lol


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Where's the best place to go to get close to exact match touch up for our cars?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The dealer will have/can order an exact color touch-up paint for you.

As far as having it matched and "touched-up" professionally, ask a well-known body shop for an opinion.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a small dent and missing paint in the exact same spot on my car on the PS fender. Oh was I ticked when I saw it. But it's not as bad as yours... Sorry man. :\


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

The sad truth about this is that it will happen to all of us eventually. As much as we would like to deny it it's unavoidable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I have exactly ONE scratch on my car from another vehicle... rear passenger side door, just below the body line. It's a white car, so a careful dab of touch-up paint and you can't see it from even a few feet away, but I know it's there.

I NEVER park close to anyone when I can avoid it (which is 99.9% of the time) but even still, parking out in the wilderness is no guarantee that some slack-hole won't pull up and park right next to you!

My car is one year old, so one scratch in one year isn't doing too bad. Even so, it's one scratch too many. Grrr...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Followed a friend to South Ozone Park from NJ to help him move furniture. Not 3 seconds after I paralleled and was pulling up on the e brake did the drivers mirror get tapped and rotated fwd. luckily it's not painted on the rear and no paint transfer. There is no way I could live in NY and park street side like that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Not 3 seconds after I paralleled and was pulling up on the e brake did the drivers mirror get tapped and rotated fwd. luckily it's not painted on the rear and no paint transfer. There is no way I could live in NY and park street side like that.


Tapped by a car going by?!? If so, it's a good thing you didn't open the door!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Tapped by a car going by?!? If so, it's a good thing you didn't open the door!


Yes a car traveling same direction I was facing taped the mirror. I almost did open but stopped. Glad folding mirrors is a standard feature because my Mazda 6 didn't have folding mirrors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

